# Rahmen / Körpergröße???



## Anno. (19. April 2012)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Körpergröße.
Möchte mir ein Flatline kaufen nur weiss ich nicht welche Rahmengröße ich brauche M oder L.
Bin 1,85 Groß hat jemand mit der Rahmen Größe Erfahrung?


Nicht das ich mir L Kaufe und es Größer als erwartet ausfällt.


Gruß Anno.


----------



## Micki (19. April 2012)

Das kommt auf jeden Fall auf die Geometrie des Rahmens an. Nicht bei jedem Hersteller ist M oder L gleich groß. Hilfreich währen die jeweiligen Sitz- und Oberrohrlängen und Deine Schrittlänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (29. April 2012)

Anno. schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Körpergröße.
> Möchte mir ein Flatline kaufen nur weiss ich nicht welche Rahmengröße ich brauche M oder L.
> Bin 1,85 Groß hat jemand mit der Rahmen Größe Erfahrung?
> 
> ...


 Beim Fläddi 1,85cm--M-- !!


----------

